
Personalized Nutrition by Prediction of Glycemic Responses (2015) - IntronExon
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/personalized-nutrition-by-prediction-of-glycemic-responses
======
e40
I recently switched doctors because I told her I wanted to do blood sugar
tests after each meal and throughout the day to see how my food intake (or
lack thereof, since I do IF) would impact my blood sugar. She literally sent
me a screed about how I was an idiot and the mortality rate for people who do
this type of thing is much higher.

(I realize I can just go to CVS and buy the tools to do it, but I do find all
the options overwhelming and haven't had time to do the research.)

I'm glad to see this happening.

~~~
naasking
> She literally sent me a screed about how I was an idiot and the mortality
> rate for people who do this type of thing is much higher.

What was her evidence?

~~~
e40
She claimed "studies" showed this. Honestly, I called Kaiser immediately and
requested a new PCP and didn't really care to delve into it. I wasn't doing it
because I'm a hypochondriac, I had a genuine interest in minimizing (in a
healthy way) my blood sugar (she completely ignore that part of my request).

------
dilap
Quickly skimming, am I correct in assuming they are _only_ looking at meals
that contain a high carbohydrate load? Considering that a popular theory for
avoiding bad post-prandial glycemic responses is to avoid eating a lot of
carbs, this seems...curious.

Or did I misunderstand?

(E.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzcOz38FjaU&t=2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzcOz38FjaU&t=2s))

------
mrfusion
I was reading that insulin response is more important than glycemic for
storing fat. And surprisingly they’re not that correlated.

~~~
didgeoridoo
To clarify, glycemic and insulinemic response are correlated _over time_ (i.e.
a glycemic response is highly predictive of a corresponding insulinemic
response), but the relative scale between the responses varies between
individuals. Higher insulin response for a given level of blood glucose can be
a sign of insulin resistance, which is associated with fat storing — and a
long list of other very nasty metabolic outcomes.

~~~
mrfusion
What I meant is that “certain foods (e.g., lean meats and proteins) cause an
insulin response despite there being no carbohydrates present, and some foods
cause a disproportionate insulin response relative to their carbohydrate
load.”

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin_index](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin_index)

